# USC Application Waiver for Vets



## Operator (Sep 12, 2017)

In case there are any fellow veterans, USC will waive the application fees if you send in proof of your service. I just got approved today. And you can do more than one application with the fee waiver if you send in multiple applications at the same time. I'm applying to three program with them, so that's a nice chunk of change I get to save. 
USC Graduate Admission


----------

